# thoughts on horns in this...



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/2871/myinteriorqs6.jpg

after hearing 3 cars with horns i'm curious... anyone have thoughts on this dash?


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

I would not put horns in a car w/ manual transmission. That's just me. Never seem to have the room to operate the clutch. If you are gonna try it, obtain the horn first and mount it temporarily so you can check operation of the clutch if possible.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

It will work fine


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

rockin said:


> I would not put horns in a car w/ manual transmission. That's just me. Never seem to have the room to operate the clutch. If you are gonna try it, obtain the horn first and mount it temporarily so you can check operation of the clutch if possible.


That is interesting....I'm in the process of fabricating a new clutch pedal


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with Mic, it will work. For a manual it is about getting the horn in the right position. If its tight you will need the MH version.

Eric


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

The issue I will potentially run into is size 15/16's (and yes what they say is true- big feet big socks) and the goal of 5-600hp- might require quick foot action.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> The issue I will potentially run into is size 15/16's (and yes what they say is true- big feet big socks) and the goal of 5-600hp- might require quick foot action.


you know how to weld now, so move the clutch
in my Integra and Eclipse I moved the Clutch over so it sat about 1/2" from the brake.
simple L bracket and had the pedal rewelded


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

If anything I need greater brake- clutch sePeration... Grabbing both when driving really hard sucks...


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

With MH mounted far left and right you might be golden. With the size of your appendages I would suggest a test fit. Don't worry about being able to see them but that you can get your foot easily on and off.

You can cut the plastic and outside mourning tab ofef and get the mouth all the way to othe metal in the KP area.

Throw a good sequential box in it so you only need the clutch to launch.

Eric


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Eric Stevens said:


> With MH mounted far left and right you might be golden. With the size of your appendages I would suggest a test fit. Don't worry about being able to see them but that you can get your foot easily on and off.
> 
> You can cut the plastic and outside mourning tab ofef and get the mouth all the way to othe metal in the KP area.
> 
> ...


The v160/161 is spendy enough... Eric do you have wares to offer?


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

That is a really nice dash to use with horns! I can't help but to feel somewhat responsible for this new found interest.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> The v160/161 is spendy enough... Eric do you have wares to offer?


Nothing like a tranny upgrade that exceeds the value of the car.

Yes I do have wares to offer, I can help out with a test fit also

Eric


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> That is a really nice dash to use with horns! I can't help but to feel somewhat responsible for this new found interest.


I got to him 1st and helped fix the damage Andy had done


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> That is a really nice dash to use with horns! I can't help but to feel somewhat responsible for this new found interest.


Partially I heard 3 cars with horns in one day that Impressed me with horns tonally... Thanks mr. Melon!


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Partially I heard 3 cars with horns in one day that Impressed me with horns tonally... *Thanks mr. Melon*!


Very funny!!


----------

